

Get Your Ass To Metro (Windows 8) - TechCrunch - tadhgk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/03/get-your-ass-to-metro-windows-8/

======
pyrotechnick
_tl;dr_

\- "Steam may well be doomed"

\- "Steam is just the wrong side of geeky"

\- "Microsoft sold _at least 4 million copies_ of Windows 8"

\- "Microsoft is poised to apply a Wal-Mart Effect to PC software"

Metro is indeed where asses are told to go.

